# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > US Drama >  Desperate Housewives Series 8

## Perdita

Desperate Housewives' upcoming eighth season could be its last, according to reports.

It has been rumoured that ABC bosses are likely to make an announcement about the show's future within weeks.

An insider told TV Guide: "It's all dependent on the ratings. It will be up against some stiff competition."

However, a spokesman for ABC told The New York Post: "No decision has been made yet, it seems like people are just guessing."

V actor Charles Mesure recently signed up to appear in the series. Susan Lucci is also reportedly in talks for a future role.

The show will return for its eighth season on September 25 on ABC.

----------

Dazzle (14-07-2011)

----------


## Dazzle

It'll be a shame if season 8 is the last - I still really enjoy watching it.

----------


## Perdita

Desperate Housewives is reportedly due to end after its eighth season concludes in 2012. 

Sources claim that ABC will officially announce the show's axing at the Television Critics Association summer press tour on Sunday. 

The comedy-drama's stars Teri Hatcher, Felicity Huffman, Marcia Cross, and Eva Longoria have allegedly already been informed and are described as being "shocked and saddened" by the development, TV Line reports. 

Rumours that Desperate Housewives would end next year first circulated in July, when an ABC insider claimed that the commissioning of a ninth season would be "dependent on the ratings".

Desperate Housewives creator Marc Cherry previously revealed his hope that the show would continue into 2013, declaring: "I think that's what everyone would be happy with. I think nine years would be a really good run."

The show was renewed for an eighth season back in May and will return to US screens on September 25.

----------


## Abbie

I do still really enjoy watching it but I think its good to end things when they are still good rather than it becoming boring and trying too hard

----------


## Perdita

Desperate Housewives creator Marc Cherry has confirmed that the long-running series will end next year.

It was reported on Friday that the show would end after its eighth season, and Cherry officially announced the news at this weekend's TCA summer press tour.

"I wanted to go out when the network still saw us as a viable show and a force to contend with," he told press, according to TV Line. "We felt from a creative standpoint that this was the right time. I feel so good about it."

Cherry revealed that the show's cast were all "in shock" when he broke the news, and insisted that he would miss working with them.

"It was bittersweet and lovely, because the women knew there was the possibility [of the show ending]," he explained. "They said some very lovely things to me about how I've changed their lives and careers. I truly, truly love every one of them."

"It's an iconic show and we're extremely proud of it," ABC President Paul Lee added. "I just wanted to make sure it had its victory lap."

Cherry also addressed rumours of a potential spinoff show, claiming that he is no longer considering the idea because it would feel too repetitive.

Former series regular Dana Delany recently said that she would be interested in reprising her role as Katherine Mayfair to tie up the character's storyline.

The eighth and final season of Desperate Housewives premieres on September 25.

----------


## tammyy2j

> It'll be a shame if season 8 is the last - I still really enjoy watching it.


Me too sometimes it is so bad it is good if that makes sense - it is a guilty pleasure of mine

----------

Dazzle (08-08-2011)

----------


## Perdita

> Me too sometimes it is so bad it is good if that makes sense - it is a guilty pleasure of mine


Guess you need to look for a different pleasure  :Smile:

----------


## alan45

DESPERATE Housewives was axed yesterday, meaning the upcoming eighth series will be the last.
In a statement, bosses of US network ABC said: "All good things must come to an end."

The series, set on Wisteria Lane and starring Eva Longoria, has suffered falling ratings.

Creator Marc Cherry has also been embroiled in a lawsuit.

Nicollette Sheridan, who played Edie Britt, is suing for Â£12million, claiming she was wrongfully sacked and that Marc slapped her.

The show has 120million global viewers, and airs on Channel 4.

Marcia Cross, who plays stuck-up Bree Van de Kamp, told fans on Twitter: "Thank you for all your love and support."

----------


## Perdita

Brenda Strong has revealed that her character Mary Alice Young will have a "bigger presence" in the final season of Desperate Housewives.

Mary Alice is the narrator on the ABC series and was killed off in the first ever episode. However, Strong has reappeared in numerous flashback sequences during the show's past seven seasons.

Following the announcement that creator Marc Cherry is bringing Desperate Housewives to a close at the end of the upcoming eighth run, Strong told Deadline that she expects to figure more heavily in the finale plotlines.

"Marc has always said that he intended for Mary Alice to have a bigger presence in the final season," she said.

Co-star Felicity Huffman, who plays Lynette Scavo, added that she expects some big twists to the Mary Alice storyline, commenting: "It will have to be a new well, you can't go back to the same well twice... You don't want to jump the shark in your final season."

The eighth and final season of Desperate Housewives premieres on September 25.

----------


## alan45

Video

----------

tammyy2j (09-08-2011)

----------


## Perdita

ABC is looking a "forty-something Kate Walsh-type actress" to join the Desperate Housewives cast as a love interest for Tom Scavo, it has been revealed.

Following the break-up of Tom (Doug Savant) and Lynette Scavo (Felicity Huffman) at the end of the seventh season, producers are now casting a character called Jane to play Tom's new girlfriend.

Executive producer Bob Daily confirmed that both Tom and Lynette will be dating new people when the eighth and final season kicks off, reports TV Guide.

Jane's character will be a threat to Lynette and will have a daughter called Chloe, who is billed as "a hard-bodied yoga instructor in her early twenties".

Desperate Housewives creator Marc Cherry confirmed at the weekend that the upcoming eighth season will be the show's last. Huffman has since confessed that she broke down in tears when she heard the news.

The final season of Desperate Housewives premieres on September 25 on ABC.

----------


## Perdita

Nicollette Sheridan has ruled out a return to Desperate Housewives in the show's final season. 

The 47-year-old starred in the ABC comedy drama until 2009, when her character Edie Britt was killed off part-way through the fifth season. 

Sheridan went on to file a lawsuit against the network and Desperate Housewives creator Marc Cherry, claiming that she had been unfairly dismissed from her role and was physically assaulted by Cherry when she first voiced her complaint. 

A judge ruled in May that Sheridan had a strong enough case against the two parties to warrant a full trial by jury. 

Despite the ongoing legal battle, Cherry suggested after the confirmation of Desperate Housewives' end this weekend that he wants Sheridan to return for the show's final episode next year. 

"I don't know how I would do that," he told a TCA meeting this week. "But I have an idea for the last episode in which I want to pay homage to everyone who's been on the show before. So, we'll see what happens with that."

However, Sheridan expressed surprise at Cherry's proposal during an appearance on the Today show on Monday, going on to claim that she had already come to terms with Edie's demise. 

"That's news to me," she said. "I had an amazing time playing that character. I loved her dearly, but they killed her. She's dead."

Former Desperate Housewives star Dana Delany claimed yesterday that she had been invited to reprise her role as Katherine Mayfair in the final season. 

Desperate Housewives returns to US TV screens on September 25 on ABC.

----------


## lizann

I'll miss Mike the plumber he can fix my pipes anytime  :Wub:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

Sarah Paulson has signed up to return to Desperate Housewives.

The actress first appeared in the show in 2007 as Lynette's (Felicity Huffman) troubled sister Lydia.

However, Desperate Housewives' executive producer Bob Daily explained that Lydia will now be in a much better place than Lynette.

"Lynette always helped put the pieces back in Lydia's disastrous personal life, but she is now engaged and shows up with her new fiancÃ©," he told TV Guide.

"We'll hear her say, 'Oh Lynette, I'm so sorry [about your separation from Tom]. What can I do to help?' The seeds of sibling rivalry are planted as the roles are reversed."

Paulson has previously worked on shows including Studio 60 on the Sunset Strip, Deadwood and Jack & Jill.

Daily also revealed that the producers are hoping to bring back characters including Julie (Andrea Bowen), Andrew (Shawn Pyfrom) and Danielle (Joy Lauren) for the upcoming final season of Desperate Housewives.

The show may also introduce an older version of Tom's daughter Kayla.

Dana Delany has already said that she would be interested in returning to the show but Nicolette Sheridan, who is suing Desperate Housewives creator Marc Cherry, has ruled out any appearances in the final season.

The final season of Desperate Housewives will kick off on September 20 on ABC.

----------


## Perdita

Marcia Cross has said that she wants all Bree Van de Kamp's former love interests to return for the final season of Desperate Housewives.

Last month, creator Marc Cherry confirmed that the ABC show will end with its upcoming eighth run. Speaking to Patch, Cross revealed that she had submitted some ideas for how to wrap up her character's story.

"Well, I didn't want to say too much because I'd like to pitch a few ideas to Marc," she said when asked how she would like to see the show come to a close. "Although I'm sure he's already figured it out.

"But the other thing is I definitely want to see all my men again. I've had a lot of men. There's a lot of fabulous men. I want them to come back. Everyone. There's just so many of them. Steven Culp to Kyle [MacLachlan] and Brian Austin Green and Roger Bart and I'm probably missing people, but I've had a lot of fellas."


Cross said that she hopes the ending is "something that I couldn't dream up", praising Cherry for knowing "how to spin things".

"[Bree's] definitely come a long way so I'll be curious to see what he has in mind," she added, admitting that she does not want the character to be killed off. "I don't know happy or not happy [ending], but I do think open ended in the sense that these people's lives go on.

"I hope we're not all dead. I hope it's something where you think, 'Huh, where is that person ten years from now?'"

The final season of Desperate Housewives begins on September 25 on ABC.

----------


## alan45

TERI Hatcher, Eva Longoria and Felicity Huffman were "in denial" over the news that Desperate Housewives was getting the axe, according to co-star Marcia Cross.
Marcia â who plays Bree Van der Kamp in the Channel 4 show â said it was left to her to break the the news to her co-stars.

While last month's announcement by US network ABC came as a shock to the cast, Marcia, right, said she knew it was coming.

She said: "I said to all the girls, 'they are making an announcement about the show and they don't make an announcement unless there is something to announce'. I don't know why, but everybody else was in denial.

"I immediately texted Felicity Huffman (who played Lynette) as soon as it was confirmed.

"She found out the news through my text," she told Digital Spy.

She added that it will be hard to say goodbye to the Wisteria Lane series.

She said: "I will miss Bree immensely. We've been through so much together. We've tackled marriages, babies, deaths, cancer.

"It's been a long, interesting journey on Desperate Housewives so it is going to be difficult to say goodbye."

----------


## Perdita

Felicity Huffman has admitted that she has started arguing with her Desperate Housewives co-star Doug Savant.

The pair's characters Lynette and Tom recently decided to separate and Huffman explained that the storyline has had a big effect on them.

Huffman told TV Guide: "I have to tell you, I can't love anyone more than Doug Savant, but life's been imitating art.

"You spend so many hours acting a certain storyline that it bleeds into real life. Dougie and I have been fighting for real. Not huge things, but little barbed comments. A little rough around the edges."

Savant also admitted that he has snapped at Huffman, saying: "I'm still in mid-conflict with her at the moment. She and I seem to take on the emotions of our scenes."

Andrea Parker recently signed up to play a new love interest for Tom, while Huffman has joked that she would like Lynette to get a girlfriend.

Desperate Housewives airs on Sundays at 9/8c on ABC.

----------


## tammyy2j

Dana Delany, Kyle MacLachlan and Andrea Bowen have all signed up to return to Desperate Housewives.

The show's three former stars will reprise their roles for the final season, TV Line says.

Delany, who is now starring in Body of Proof, played Katherine Mayfair for three seasons before leaving the show in 2010.

MacLachlan played Bree's former husband Orson in the drama, while Bowen starred as Susan's daughter Julie.
It is not yet clear when the stars will return or how many episodes they will appear in.

Desperate Housewives creator Marc Cherry announced in August that the show will come to an end after its current eighth season.

Jesse Metcalfe has previously revealed that he would "definitely be open" to returning to the series.

----------


## alan45

As Lynette in Desperate Housewives, Felicity Huffman has struggled with marital woes. But in real life she couldn’t be luckier in love. As the show’s final season hits our screens, she describes why her actor-and-DIY-fiend husband William H Macy is the perfect partner, and why she adores her Desperate Housewife co-stars even if they do make her feel like an ‘elephant’

 'What I'm looking forward to most after Desperate Housewives is eating bread and cheese and ice cream,' says Felicity
Felicity Huffman snorts with laughter at my suggestion that she is as much a beauty as any of the other Desperate Housewives stars. Dressed to kill for the YOU photo shoot, and made up to match, the 49-year-old actress looks far more stunning than her alter ego Lynette Scavo has ever been allowed to in the show that begins its eighth – and final – season on E4 tonight.
In London with her husband, actor William H Macy, 61 (currently starring in the US version of Shameless), and their two daughters, Sofia, 11, and Georgia, nine, she talks about the demise of her on-screen relationship, her real-life marriage, and her Desperate Housewives ‘community’ – friends Eva Longoria, Teri Hatcher and Marcia Cross.

I have always liked the fact that Lynette was the mum and the other girls carry the glamour quotient for the show. When we started I was still nursing my younger daughter, so when it came to dressing Lynette it was just her husband’s jeans, button-up tops and Birkenstocks. She made her entrance as a not-glamorous, tired and overwhelmed mother, but eight years on they have promised me that she will get her groove back and maybe she’ll make her exit in a dress and heels.

I have to say that the writers are excited and rejuvenated this year and I think the storylines reflect it – I have some wonderfully challenging scenes. I don’t have any input except to say to wardrobe, ‘Isn’t it time for me to throw away the big slacks and sandals?’ As Tom and Lynette are now separated the big question in series eight is, ‘Will they or won’t they get back together?’ There is a lot of fertile ground for Lynette, who is having a hard time coming to terms with her separation. She’s struggling with the children, she’s worried about who Tom might or might not be dating, and then, of course, all the women have to deal with the consequences of the murder that ended series seven. It’s brilliant.

Beauty could never have been my currency. I look OK. I look better in person than I do on film, which is bad because it’s how I make my living, but I am not a beauty and on balance I am glad. Beauty can make you powerful in a way that isn’t good for you. Being OK is better for the person I have become.
  From left: Felicity and co-star Daran Norris in the final series of Desperate Housewives; with her husband William H Macy. They have been married for 14 years

I am all for plastic surgery, I can’t wait to get my face lifted but my husband says, ‘No, don’t do it.’ 
I think if it makes you feel better, go for it, but it would be nice if it looked good. There are a lot of people out there who are disasters and you think, ‘Why did you do that?’ and I do think it’s a slippery slope. Like cola and crisps, it’s addictive – you can’t have just one face-lift. 

I am so out of the limelight that I haven’t had to deal with too much scrutiny or paparazzi interest. Marcia is a world-class beauty, the whole world is in love with Eva and Teri looks amazing – and I have always been very happy for them to be the cover girls. I could never compete with them but I am looking forward to Lynette dressing up a little bit and maybe going a little wild now that she and her husband Tom have finally – after five children together, her cancer and endless other intrigues over eight seasons – parted. 

I am the biggest one on the show. When I go into the wardrobe trailer the rest of the cast are all there with their 25-inch waists and their tiny little jeans, and I come in and I feel like an elephant. 
I am a normal weight – and I feel huge, like, ‘Let’s play field hockey.’ It sounds like I am being 
self-deprecating but I am just giving you the truth.

The pressure on women to be thin is like a plague. I have gone through my life, like a lot of women, rating my experiences on the basis of, ‘Was I thin at that time or fat?’ And it doesn’t seem to let up. In her 70s and 80s my mother was still saying, ‘I’ve got to lose weight.’ I would do anything to save my daughters from that pain. I know they will probably have to go through heartbreak but I would just love it if they didn’t hate their bodies.

My daughters are 11 and nine now and they are still little girls. I would love to have a third but my husband says, ‘No, we are just getting to the place where you can say, “Put on your shoes and get in the car,” and they actually put on their shoes and get in the car.’

I have such a hard time saying no to my children. I do the worst thing – I don’t say no and then they go on and on about whatever it is they want and finally I break. My friends say to me, ‘You have got to set the boundaries early with your children.’ And I say, ‘You’re right.’ But I still can’t say no. 

Home is the best place on earth. Our house in California is set in almost three acres and we aspire to self-sufficiency – and I love to get the girls involved. I like it when Georgia brings in strawberries from her patch or when Sofia collects the eggs from our chickens or goes and fetches me some mint. We have dogs, too – a rescue dog that you might call a collabrador because he has a bit of labrador in him but he’s a complete mongrel. 

Bill loves to build and fix things – if the fridge is broken, he’s there. Our friends next door don’t call the emergency services, they call Bill. When their two-year-old was locked in the bathroom at ten o’clock at night, Bill went round with his tool box and rescued him. He has a very male energy. The other day he came home from the set of Shameless and told me that the actress who plays his estranged wife, Chloe Webb, with whom he has been doing these wild sex scenes, had told him that she loved acting with him because he was ‘such a man and usually I am acting with boys’. He loved that.

My husband says that when he sees me in a sex scene he closes his eyes and hums, but when I see him – and boy has he had some scenes in Shameless – I do that thing that women do, I will quiz him afterwards: ‘What was she like?’, ‘Do you think she’s pretty?’ and ‘How big was her butt?’ But it’s all fine – we both know that having sex on set is the least sexy thing you could ever do in your life because there are 20 people in the room and 100 more watching and all I am ever thinking is, ‘I hope I don’t look disgusting.’

I was against our daughters becoming actors and then Bill turned to me and said, ‘It’s been a great life for us, why deny them?’ So I have compromised and said OK, but they have to go to college first. They are interested in acting – along with lion-taming…

‘I don’t get to see much of the Desperate girls away from work because we are all so busy. But I adore Eva, she is a friend for life’
Being the baby of a big family – I have six sisters and one brother – is like being in a little golden cradle. To my mother, I was always her last treasured baby and then I had all these great elder sisters who were like mini mothers. But the downside of that is that I can’t make decisions, I do everything by committee. Bill jokes that whenever my sisters and I decide to get together for a meal or a movie, it takes ‘13 phone calls and two people will cry’.

Female friendship is very important and sometimes you forget that when you are busy with work, family and marriage. When my children were small my woman friends fell by the wayside, but now when I spend time with them I come out rejuvenated and laughing and happy. I don’t get to see much of the Desperate girls away from work because we are all so busy, but I adore Eva, she is a friend for life, but she is such a star and so busy now that I might have to continue my friendship with her from a distance.

The future is open, which is exciting. I have signed up for a movie that I hope comes off and 
I am starting an online magazine called What the Flicker? which is taking up a lot of my time, and hopefully I will be producing a little bit. What I am looking forward to most – apart from seeing more of my girls – is eating bread and cheese and ice cream. I can never eat those things when we are shooting. I have to watch everything, which is such a bore.

Desperate Housewives is a community, a family. The other day we were doing a big scene in a church and one of the crew decided that he was going to make a surprise proposal to his girlfriend – another crew member – on the set. Everyone was in on it except his girlfriend, and the cameras were rolling when he suddenly got down on one knee and proposed, and she burst into tears and we all cried and it was wonderful. Over the eight years, we have had babies, weddings, deaths and now a proposal. It has been the most amazing job ever, and I do wish it could go on, but all good things come to an end.

I can’t think about the end of Desperate Housewives; it’s going to be emotional. I can’t face the idea of going in for the last day of shooting. I would like to send a letter saying, ‘Goodbye! Thank you so much!’ 



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/home/you/...#ixzz1iqkwgEQE

----------


## tammyy2j

Life-changing events on Desperate Housewives this March inspire one last flashback-filled episode before the series finale in May. This time, look for reappearances from Steven Culp as Bree's dead husband, Rex Van De Kamp, and Rob star Lupe Ontiveros as Carlos' late mama, Juanita Solis — you remember, the one who got plowed down by Bree's son Andrew.

----------

Dazzle (20-02-2012)

----------


## Perdita

Scott Bakula has signed up for a role in Desperate Housewives.

The actor will star in several episodes of the show as an attorney working for Bree (Marcia Cross), TV Line reports.

His character is said to be conservative and forceful.

ABC has refused to reveal details of his storyline but rumours have suggested that he will help Bree to fight a charge of murder.

Bakula has previously had roles in shows such as Quantum Leap, Chuck and Men Of A Certain Age.

Other stars who have appeared in the current season of Desperate Housewives, which will be its last, include Leslie Jordan, Miguel Ferrer and Andrea Parker.

The show airs on Sundays at 9/8c on ABC.

----------

N.Fan (09-03-2012), tammyy2j (29-02-2012)

----------


## Perdita

James Denton's character Mike Delfino has been revealed as the character to die on the upcoming episode of Desperate Housewives. 

Denton, who has been a series regular since its debut in 2004, plays Teri Hatcher's (Susan Delfino) husband on the show.

He was approached by producer Marc Cherry in the winter of last year about killing off his character. 

Of Mike's demise, Denton told Entertainment Weekly: "I was really surprised. Any other year, I would have been disappointed, but at this point I figured, well, we made it... As an actor, you just hope people care."

Denton described filming his final scene as surreal, recalling: "I remember lying in the threshold [while filming the scene] with the blood pouring out of me looking up at the top of the porch. I've been there for over eight years, and I've done so many scenes on that porch... It was a little creepy... It was sort of fitting."

News of the actor's departure was let slip during a court hearing today at the trial between show creator Cherry and former star Nicolette Sheridan.

Sheridan has sued Cherry for wrongfully terminating her from the series, and has also accused him of physically assaulting her while she was still a member of the cast. 

There will be six more episodes of Desperate Housewives after Denton's departure. It was announced last year that the current eighth season of the series will be its last. 

Denton's on-screen departure will take place during the episode 'You Take for Granted' at 9/8c on Sunday (March 11) on ABC.

----------

Dazzle (10-03-2012)

----------


## N.Fan

> Scott Bakula has signed up for a role in Desperate Housewives.
> 
> The actor will star in several episodes of the show as an attorney working for Bree (Marcia Cross), TV Line reports.
> 
> His character is said to be conservative and forceful.
> 
> ABC has refused to reveal details of his storyline but rumours have suggested that he will help Bree to fight a charge of murder.
> 
> Bakula has previously had roles in shows such as Quantum Leap, Chuck and Men Of A Certain Age.
> ...


Quantum Leap was one of my favourite programmes,they should make a remake of it. :Clap: 
I will definately miss Desperate Housewives.

----------


## Perdita

The first pictures from the funeral of Desperate Housewives character Mike Delfino (James Denton) have been released. 

The images, taken from the ABC comedy drama's March 18 episode, show Susan (Teri Hatcher) standing beside her late husband's coffin and apparently struggling to make it through her eulogy. 


Â© ABC


All the main Desperate Housewives characters are seen at the service, while Karen's (Kathryn Joosten) husband Roy is noticeably absent and Tom (Doug Savant) is shown sitting with his girlfriend Jane (Andrea Parker) - likely fuelling their feud with Lynette (Felicity Huffman). 


Â© ABC



Â© ABC


The snapshots also reveal that Renee (Vanessa Williams) will sing at the funeral and the Wisteria Lane men will serve as pallbearers. 


Â© ABC


Mike was killed off in last Sunday's (March 11) episode of Desperate Housewives, getting shot by Ben's (Charles Mesure) loan shark. 

Hatcher admitted afterwards that she thought Mike's death was "a bad idea". 

Desperate Housewives continues Sundays at 9/8c on ABC.

----------

Dazzle (14-03-2012), lizann (15-03-2012)

----------


## alan45

> Desperate Housewives continues Sundays at 9/8c on ABC.



For those of you unable to access ABC this programme is also available on C4 and E4 in the UK  :Smile:

----------


## lizann

> For those of you unable to access ABC this programme is also available on C4 and E4 in the UK


And RTE 2 in Ireland 

It is a damn sad shame Mike was killed off

----------


## N.Fan

I thought Bree would have been greatful to Orson for killing the cop,with him doing so the women have got more chance of getting away with what they've done.

----------


## tammyy2j

> I thought Bree would have been greatful to Orson for killing the cop,with him doing so the women have got more chance of getting away with what they've done.


  Spoiler:    Orson shops Bree and the girls into the police

----------


## Perdita

For eight years, the women of Wisteria Lane battled alcoholism, cancer, cheating husbands and direct attempts on their lives, but in the TV series finale on Sunday, four "Desperate Housewives" lived a fairy tale ending.

"This street is a lot of things. Boring is not one of them," Teri Hatcher's Susan Delfino told the new owner of her home as she packed up and said goodbye to her infamous street as the ghosts of Wisteria Lane looked on.

Fans didn't see what lies ahead for Susan, but they did catch glimpses into the future of her three best friends, Marcia Cross's Bree Van de Kamp, Eva Longoria's Gabrielle Solis and Felicity Hoffman's Lynette Scavo. The ladies are no longer desperate, having found personal and professional success.

After being exonerated on murder charges, cookbook mogul Bree finds love with her unreasonably kind lawyer, moves to the south and becomes a politician.

Gabrielle is relieved that neither Bree nor her husband Carlos (the real killer) went to prison for murdering the stepfather who abused her as a child. In the future, she runs a successful shopping website, and she and Carlos move to a California mansion.

Lynette's happy ending sees her back together with husband Tom and moving to New York, where Lynette becomes a CEO, and years into the future, plays in Central Park with her grandkids.

When "Desperate Housewives," created by "Golden Girls" writer Mark Cherry, premiered in 2004, it helped rejuvenate ABC, resuscitate Teri Hatcher's career and prove that viewers would tune into TV to watch women over 40-years-old in leading roles.

The show was an instant hit with audiences and critics, averaging more than 20 million viewers an episode and being called "the best new drama of the season and perhaps the best new comedy, too," by the Washington Post.

In the years since, the show has experienced its highs and lows. This season, it averaged just over 8 million viewers. Of the seven Emmys the show won, six were in the first year.

EMOTIONAL RESCUE

Sunday's final episode was filled with emotional moments including Susan's daughter Julie and Lynette's son Porter welcoming a baby. The women of Wisteria Lane also said goodbye to elderly neighbour Karen McCluskey who died of cancer shortly after taking the wrap in Bree's murder trial.

Dana Delany, who appeared in seasons four through six as Katherine Mayfair, returned to offer Lynette the job that inspired her move to New York, and Renee Perry (Vanessa Williams) also found a happy ending when she married her dashing Australian boyfriend.

But over the years, the show's storylines weren't all so nice. They included one betrayal after another, and dramatic events like murder, freak accidents and natural disasters were commonplace.

At times, the behind-the-scenes drama has rivalled that of the scandal-plagued Wisteria Lane. In season six, Nicollette Sheridan's Edie Britt was electrocuted when her car crashed into a telephone pole.

Sheridan filed a lawsuit against ABC alleging Marc Cherry struck her during an argument and then killed off her character. In March a judge declared a mistrial after a jury failed to reach a verdict. A retrial is set for September.

In 2005, the cast clashed on the set of a Vanity Fair magazine cover shoot, and even in recent weeks talk of a rift between Hatcher and her cast mates persist.

Unfortunately, "Desperate Housewives" isn't actually filmed on the fictional Wisteria Lane. If it were, we could count on a happy ending.

----------


## alan45

US TV actress Kathryn Joosten, best known for her roles in Desperate Housewives and The West Wing, has died.

Joosten, who was 72, died in California of lung cancer, 11 years after she was first diagnosed with the disease.

The actress won two Emmy Awards for playing nosey neighbour Karen McCluskey in suburban drama Desperate Housewives.

She had previously portrayed Delores Landingham, the secretary to fictional US President Josiah Bartlet, played by Martin Sheen, on The West Wing.

Joosten's family said in a statement that the actress was "surrounded by love and humour 'til the end", adding: "We are laughing through our tears."

Joosten did not begin her acting career until the age of 42, having worked as a psychiatric nurse at a medium security hospital unit in Chicago.

But after getting divorced and hearing her mother's deathbed regrets at not having pursued her dreams, Joosten decided to revisit her childhood passion for acting and became involved with her local community theatre.

She then worked as a street performer at Disney World in Florida before moving to Hollywood in the mid-1990s and winning small roles in shows including Murphy Brown, Frasier and The Drew Carey Show.

'No master plan'
The West Wing brought wider recognition. "Some people in Hollywood think of me as a model for dramatic mid-life transitions - from suburban housewife to Emmy-winning actress," she said.

"But I never plotted out a master plan for following my dreams."

Her other roles included one of the recurring Gods in Joan of Arcadia and Claire in Dharma and Greg.

Her part in Desperate Housewives earned her the Primetime Emmy Awards for outstanding guest actress in a comedy series in 2005 and 2008, and she was nominated again in 2010.

She encouraged the show's creator Marc Cherry to give her character lung cancer in order to raise awareness. The show ended in the US just three weeks ago after eight years on air.

----------


## tammyy2j

^ RIP brave of her to play a character dying of cancer given her own illness

----------


## N.Fan

It was sad that the recent episode was the last ever,but at least it didn't dissapoint,it had everything from tears to laughter and I will definately miss it.

----------


## tammyy2j

They should have had a shot of Edie among the other deadies on Wisteria Lane

----------


## thestud2k7

> They should have had a shot of Edie among the other deadies on Wisteria Lane


the actress who played edie had an massive bust up with the show's creater thats probbley why she wasnt used in that last scene

----------


## tammyy2j

> the actress who played edie had an massive bust up with the show's creater thats probbley why she wasnt used in that last scene


Yes I know but even if it was older shot of her from a previous episode it would have been good as Edie was a big part of the show

----------


## thestud2k7

> Yes I know but even if it was older shot of her from a previous episode it would have been good as Edie was a big part of the show



i agree it would been good. what  tv companies can do with old footage always amazes me

----------

